# Early Rider Belter...



## whitesheep (24. Februar 2015)

...ich hab mich getraut und grad eben eines aus UK geordert. Die verbesserte 2014 Version (mit V-Break vorne und hinten - frühere 2014 nur hinten!)....nun beginnt das Warten...

Wenn der Karton angekommen ist gibts erste Fotos...versprochen...

so long
sheep


----------



## beenert (2. März 2015)

Interessiert mich auch, bin auch auf der Suche. Wo hast du denn bestellt und wie groß ist euer Nachwuchs? 
Ich habe oft gelesen, dass das Tretlager zu hoch baut und die Oberrohrlänge zu lang ist, dies soll aber in der 2014 oder 15er Version verbessert worden sein. 
Nachdem Islabikes die Preise für das 16er vonn 200 auf 250 Pfund erhöht hat suche ich nach einer gleichwertigen Alternative, wobei ich die Kubikes auch interessant finde.

Aufmerksam lesende Grüße
Benedikt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasp (2. März 2015)

Ich hatte das Teil letztes Jahr (2014er) in der Hand - so cool - aber die Aussage war damals "Not in Stock und keine Lieferung nach D" weshalb es jetzt ein Kubike geworden ist ...


----------



## rschwarz (3. März 2015)

Hallo, wo und warum aus uk bestellt ? Habe letzten Monat nen belter und nen runner über meinen Händler (und der über cosmic sports) bestellt. Jetzt heißt es warten, early kommt nicht mit liefern hinterher. Mfg


----------



## giant_r (3. März 2015)

das belter haette ich hier in spanien fuer 270-290e incl. versand, bzw beim haendler in der naehe direkt bekommen. die geometrie mit dem hohen tretlager und dem langen oberrohr hat mir nicht gefallen, daher ist es letztendlich ein ku-bike geworden.
edit:
beim 2015er modell scheint ja zumidet das tretlager etwas tiefer zu sitzen. gestoert haben mich auch das geringe profil der reifen und das der sattel in der neigung und in horizontalrichtung nicht verstellbar ist. gut finde ich die doppelte bohrung fuer unterschiedliche kurbellaenge. aufwaendig wird es wohl, wenn du die uebersetzung aendern willst.


----------



## beenert (4. März 2015)

rschwarz schrieb:


> Habe letzten Monat nen belter und nen runner über meinen Händler (und der über cosmic sports) bestellt. Mfg



Welches Modelljahr wird denn über Cosmic Sports vertrieben, denn das Foto dort sieht aus wie von 2013 (ohne Vorderradbremse!)
http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/early-rider-belter-kinderrad/show_searched
Kommt da noch Versand drauf, wenn du es zu deinem Händler liefern lässt?

Gruß
Benedikt


----------



## rschwarz (4. März 2015)

Das 2015er, die Bilder auf der cosmic seite sind alt. Nein da kommt nichts mehr drauf, ehr nen paar euro runter.
Mfg


----------



## whitesheep (5. März 2015)

Hallo,

sry war a paar tage in DE unterwegs....

also bestellt hab ichs hier (https://www.toyella.com/toys/early-rider/early-rider-belter) weils lagernd war und mit nur 8,70GPB Versandkosten nach Österreich mit Abstand das Billigste war. Es handelt sich dabei um die letzte Bauserie von 2014, also jene Serie die vorne und hinten eine Bremse hat. Frühere Versionen haben nur eine Hinterradbremse. ...das stimmt.

Fotos folgen morgen....

so long
sheep

PS: Typisch Engländer *g* ....die Bremsen waren prompt verkehrt herum montiert...also Linke Hand hinten und rechte vorn....aber lässt sich ja korrigieren...und a bar Gramm hab ich auch gleich eingespart, weil die Leitungen nach dem auskreuzen zu lang waren...


----------



## trifi70 (5. März 2015)

Die Frogs kommen auch mit gekreuzter Bremse (wenns der Händler nicht gleich tauscht). Naja, passt scho, die fahre ja auch links...


----------



## whitesheep (6. März 2015)

Na das lustige ist, dass meine Tochter ja Linkshänderin ist....wäre ja ne Möglichkeit die gekreuzten Bremsen zu lassen...

aber mir ist das zu "gefährlich" wenn sich meine Tochter dann beim Spielen schnell ein anderes Rad von der Freundin borgt oder so...dann sind die Bremsen verkehrt...das brachte mich ins Grübeln...

so long
sheep


----------



## firefly27 (9. März 2015)

Du hast die Fotos vergessen! 
Gibt es denn schon erste Eindrücke?

LG Firefly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheep (9. März 2015)

Ja das stimmt....aber das schöne Wetter hat seinen Tribut gefordert und so waren Tätigkeiten in meiner Landwirtschaft vorrangig...

Fotos werden asap nachgeliefert...

so long
sheep


----------



## whitesheep (9. März 2015)

Hier ein paar kleine erste Blicke....weiteres gibts im Album...










Mir gefällt besonders die Verarbeitung und einzelne Details wie die Alupedale...

so long
sheep


----------



## track94 (9. März 2015)

Gefällt


----------



## beenert (10. März 2015)

Die Details sind wirklich sehr schön anzusehen. Die Kurbel hat bei deinem Modell nur eine Bohrung, das wurde mittlerweile wohl geändert auf zwei Pedalbefestigungspunkte. Wie lang ist die Kurbel und der Vorbau? Auf dem Foto bei toyella sehe ich schon die Variante mit zwei Pedalaugen...
Mein Sprössling ist mit 95cm und 38cm Innenbeinlänge leider noch etwas klein, wie sieht es denn bei dir aus...passt der Nachwuchs schon drauf?

Viel Spaß mit dem Gefährt!


----------



## whitesheep (10. März 2015)

Die Kurbellänge ist 105mm und hat wie schon ersichtlich nur eine Bohrung...das stimmt. Das 2015 Modell hat laut Foto zwei Bohrungen bei 105 und 120...in der Beschreibung steht dann wieder nur 105mm...wäre interessant was nun wirklich stimmt.

Vorbau ist 60mm...an den Winkel kann ich mich grad nimmer erinner, aber kann noch mal nachsehen...

Mhh ich glaub ich muss meine Tochter mal messen....ist schon wieder a Jahr her das wir Innenbeinlänge und Größe gemessen hatten...aber so aus dem bauchgefühl ist sie a wengal größer als dein Sprössling...

Mal sehen....ich glaub ich werd noch Fotos machen mit Zollstock danaben...um Tretlagerhöhe und Oberrohrhöhe vom Boden weg mal besser zu veranschaulichen...

so long
sheep


----------



## erkan1984 (10. März 2015)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, der Radladen bei mir um die Ecke hat 2 Stück vor Ort.
Kann sicher auch versendet werden.
Kontakt kann ich auf nachfrage gerne vermitteln.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefly27 (10. März 2015)

Vielen Dank,  whitesheep!
Ich meine, das Modell 2014 hatte noch je zwei Pedalbohrungen, 2015 wars dann nur noch je eine. Zumindest kann ich auf dem Foto bei earlyrider keine zweite Bohrung erkennen. 
Ich bin auch gespannt auf weitere Daten, denn dieses Rad ist mein Favorit wenn Töchterlein noch etwas gewachsen ist ...

LG Firefly


----------



## whitesheep (10. März 2015)

mhh ist interessant...das steht und fällt mit der Art des Tretlagers...bzw. der ganzen Kurbeleinheit...gut zu erkennen am farblichen Unterschied. Alle Kurbeln die einen schwarzen Innenring/Spiderhalter haben haben auch die doppelte Bohrung...die neue Kurbel wie beim 2015 (alles silbern, anderer Spider,...) nur mehr eines bei 105...kann das jemand bestätigen?

Also meins ist laut Karton ein V4/2104...die letzte Charge der 2014 und da haben sich wohl schon Lösungen vom 2015 eingeschlichen (2te Bremse, neue Kurbel...)

Die Aufnahme und der Spannmechanismus ist auch geändert worden zwischen 2014 und 2015....zumindest wenn man die Fotos auf der earlyrider Seite mal genauer betrachtet...

so long
sheep


----------



## firefly27 (10. März 2015)

Die Änderungen mit dem schwarzen Innenring, bzw. der anderen Kurbel würde ich auch so bestätigen. Die zweite Bremse gabs wohl schon beim Wechsel von 2013 zu 2014. Da wurde auch irgendwann das Tretlager abgesenkt, was bei früheren Modellen deutlich höher war.

LG Firefly


----------



## Speedi790 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Kann jemand was zum Tretwiderstand des Riemenantriebs am Belter 16 sagen?
Danke
Speedi790


----------



## whitesheep (29. Januar 2016)

ehm ich würd sagen gefühlt weniger als bei einer kette...hab unser belter im direkten vergleich zu einem cnoc14...

so long sheep


----------



## Speedi790 (29. Januar 2016)

Danke!


----------

